# back to square one



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

hi everybody. As i have to take tons of laxatives again with little to no relief, i want to try something different. has anyone tried the scd constipation protocol?i think this approach makes sense.what are your thoughts?Anyone tried fasting? also, i was told i have hypoglykemia. anyone else having this? also i was wondering: i have underactive thyroid but am taking hormones. should i perhaps do more than just the simple blood test from time to time?

blessings, nuffa


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you are hypoglycemic, i don't think fasting would be a good idea at all... too dangerous.

fasting doesn't really help with constipation. nothing going in = nothing coming out.

hope you can find some relief...keeping you in my prayers..


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you ever try going vegetarian like you were thinking about doing, or no?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

P.S. Have you ever had a colonoscopy?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

In the SCD support group people also recommend cooked beets for constipation. Just another idea of something that you can try.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

hey

strangely, i do believe that if i don't eat much, my intestines work better. i now have a normal, but not huge breakfast consisting of self- made bread, butter and low fat cheese. sometimes peanut butter. other than that i eat vegetable soups. very little meat, if any.thanks of reminding me of beets jaumeb. i love them. yes, i had colonoscopy twice. everything came back normal. i also continue the aloe vera juice. and probiotics. now, i am down to two miralax daily, which gives me watery d.still, i need to push to get it out. (sorry, if it's tmi) jaumeb ,do you mean the Facebook group? i joined them. do you think this diet could help me?a lot of people seem to say that scd actually made them constipated, so i don't know. on the other hand, it seems to mostly consist of soups so thats yummy and good for my tummy. thanks so much for your help and support. nuffa


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> jaumeb ,do you mean the Facebook group? i joined them. do you think this diet could help me?a lot of people seem to say that scd actually made them constipated, so i don't know.


I mean the yahoo group "BTVC-SCD". I don't know if SCD can help you or not. If you are interested in learning more, you can join the group and ask for other people's experiences there.

Another thing that comes to my mind now is home made sauerkraut. It helps some people. Again, it is very individual and there is no way guess if it will work for you.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The fasting issue is tricky because part of the SIBO theory is that long fasting is good because the migrating motor complex only works when there's no food to digest. On the other hand peristalsis works when there is food to digest and I think my symptoms are much improved by regular small meals. I think the specific carbohydrate diet is a good start but these websites are confusing because this theory came before the FODMAP theory and allows a lot of high FODMAPs. If gas and diarrhea aren't issues for you I'd say increase the levels of fibre slowly. The hypoglycemic diet is the usual healthy diet that has complex carbs but every few hours so your blood sugar doesn't fall. Did you doctor give you dietary advice? You might be better off grazing every few hours as this helps to curb overeating. This diet

http://www.hypoglycemia.asn.au/2011/the-hypoglycemic-diet/

recommends a high protein breakfast and I'm not so sure that meat causes as much constipation as things like simple carbohydrates - white bread, white rice etc. I'd ask the doctor on whether or not you should be grazing throughout the day rather than long fasts as Annie pointed out earlier.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

SO, HERE I AM. still kicking...hehe.i ordered the scd book, but it hasn't arrived yet. today, i took my first movicol in the morning and i started to have psyllium husk again. i had a much better evacuation than the last days. i think it's best i'll have the psyllium everyday like i used to. i can't wait to get the scd-book. i am feeling a little better today but i am tired of all of this. so thankful for having an understanding significant other and also thankful for your support.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I found the book useful. But the support group was even more useful. Specially because SCD brought a minor improvement but not a total recovery for me. Then the group wasn't the final solution either. But it is nice to learn from other people on the SCD diet.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

jaumeb, i understand that you got your d under control, right? are you in pain 24/7?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> jaumeb, i understand that you got your d under control, right? are you in pain 24/7?


Yes and yes.

Additional info:

I am taking S. Boulardii. And I also read Aglaee Jacob's book.

One good thing of SCD is that it has a wonderful and very supportive community.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm...the book arrived today. there seems to be not a single chapter on constipation from what I've seen?am i missing something?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Google for SCD constipation protocol. The constipation protocol is online and it is not in the book.

In the yahoo BTVC-SCD group, the people experienced with constipation recommends cooked beets. If you decide to give SCD a try, I think it is important to be in contact with the support group.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Today, i was in much less pain. Whoop whoop! Had lots of grapes in addition to my usual combo.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good! maybe the grapes are helping!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I think so. Anyone knows whether grape juice also helps?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

HMMM... two miralax seem slightly too much...one doesnt do much even not in combination with aloe vera juice....she i really go for 1, 5 miralax?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, try one and a half doses...sounds worth a try. they say you have to play around with the dosage. good luck.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

i only took one dose of miralax as the aloe vera jiuce finally kicked in.and i take iberogast 3 times daily. have you tried it for your gerd, annie?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad it worked for you.

I tried iberogast to help my motility, which it didn't. I keep my GERD under control with diet..


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

tomorrow is my birthday and i will have visitors. anyone any ideas on how many laxatives to take and what to eat to have a nice day?thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Nuffa--hope you have a very Happy Birthday tomorrow!

and hope you are able to have a "good tummy day" too, tomorrow. that's the one of the best birthday gifts we could have, isn't it. take care and hope you can enjoy your day.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks a lot annie. pls keep me in your prayers tomorrow. do you take more laxatives on special occasions?just to make sure you have a clean out?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, sometimes i do take more laxatives for special occasions--right--just for the clean out. when it's a special time, you want to be able to feel good so you can enjoy it...

i'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nuffa!























hope you are having a wonderful birthday today and hope you got the best birthday gift of all-- a happy tummy!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Sooo sorry,i havent posted for such a long time. I was doing a bit better. Thanks annie for tour birthday wishes. I had two nice bday parties. One with family and one with friends. What i found out: fruit salad is def a safe food for me. Grapes seem to help me, grape juice doesnt. Plus,i really need to have a vegetable soup everyday or else i am in huge trouble. A low dose of the antidepressant doxepin plus iberogast seems to help me a lot pain wise. Flossy, should i ask a relative to send me schulze's formula? Is it worth trying?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Nuffa--thanks for the update. so glad you had a couple nice birthday parties







. they are fun, aren't they.

so glad grapes are helping and that fruit salad works for you. sounds like the vegetable soup is helping, too. it helps me--plus i eat a lot of well cooked vegetables. every sunday i make a big pan of roasted vegetables--sweet potatoes, butternut squash, parsnips and carrots roasted with some olive oil. i eat the leftovers for lunch every day.

and that's good news that doxepin and iberogast are helping with your pain. sounds like you've made some good progress!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am trying to manage as best as i can and i keep on praying for a cure. As stupid as this may sound. ..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--not stupid at all. i think at least most if not all of us are praying for a cure. or at least a way to successfully manage it-- without problems, medication side effects, things that only half-way work, etc and set backs.

and in the meantime we're all just doing the best we can with what we have.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Maybe i'll also post a recipe of the vegetable soup i had today? It was a spicy red beets soup.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

I have reflux (and sensitive teeth) so I can't eat spicy food but it sounds good.

yes, please do post the recipe when you have the time. i'm sure others would be interested in it.

and we've had threads from people saying that hot, spicy food helps them go.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Another question: anyone tried laxido?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Ah. It's movicol.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

today again I got the impression that the less i eat, the better my constipation. hmmmm....meaning easier bm...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

had a bathroom accident today. sorry if it's tmi, but i know u guys understand the frustration


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, so sorry, Nuffa. and yes, that must be frustrating.

....and nothing is ever too TMI around here. we can talk about anything and everything. you're right--we all understand...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

It was just one movicol (miralax)


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

today bad painful c. come on, this isn't fair!


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Annie - that pan of roasted vegetables you make sounds really good, nice having leftovers to save time! I noted you use sweet potatoes - not white. I routinely (but not excessively) eat white potatoes, and admittedly, chips. I wonder if that isn't good for C - and is there a significant difference between sweet and white. Also - I know for you (and I believe for me) fiber should be avoided, or at least limited. Are the particular ingredients that you roast on Sunday lower in fiber than some other vegetables? Or - maybe roasting cuts down the fiber content a bit? Lately if I use carrots in anything I now always cook them in some way - I assume carrots and celery would be particularly hard to digest, and I assume potentially cause C. Too bad - I've heard raw celery is sometimes considered 'negative calorie food' - meaning the process of digesting actually exceeds the calorie content! But - losing weight for some of us with these conditions isn't necessary anyway.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Steve

i'm not sure if the roasting reduces fiber--i've never researched that specifically--but any type of cooking makes vegetables softer and more easy to digest, so i would think cooking would affect fiber--at least it makes the vegetables softer. which is why i don't eat uncooked veggies any more. i make a big roasting pan of these and roast them at 425 degrees for about 40 minutes, so that really softens them up. and i cut everything up into one inch chunks, which also helps soften them up.

the original recipe called for red potatoes and i've made it that way but i switched to sweet potatoes because my husband and i both love them and they are more nutritious. i don't really know much about the differences between sweet and white potatoes though as far as fiber content is concerned. i have read that some people find the starch in potatoes constipating, especially if they eat a fair amount of them. sweet potatoes are slightly lower in starch than white.

.

i do eat some fiber and i think most of it comes from these vegetables.

the nice thing about this dish is that it's really versatile. you can just add or subtract whatever suits you. if carrots are a problem, then you can just leave them out. etc. in the summer i add things from my husband's vegetable garden --green beans (cut in one inch chunks) and zucchini--again, one inch chunks and added during the last 15 minutes.

you can also add greens, like baby spinach or baby kale, swiss chard, during the last few minutes or so of cooking. i can't eat raw greens but cooked ones --either sauteed in olive oil or in this dish--work for me. i like them because of their nutritional content.

.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Annie,

Good information as usual - along with a great recipe! Nice it can be modified accordingly - and in a couple months or less I hope to be able to add my own green beans from the garden. Good tip on cutting vegetables into 1 inch pieces - and adding leafy greens toward the end of the cooking cycle, otherwise they'd probably get too soggy.

What's your take on couscous? It's sort of my replacement for rice, kind of the same texture. I love rice but unfortunately I've eliminated it since it seems to be a common item that leads to big time C.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

rice--oh yes--i avoid that too because it stops me up--white and brown rice, that is. i love wild rice and can manage to get away with eating small amounts of it occasionally.

rice has a high starch content and i've read that starchy foods can make constipation worse. as always--YMMV ... brown rice has a lot of fiber so that doesn't work for me either.

over in the diet section, Tummyrumbles posted a starch chart. she's also posted a number of topics over there about constipating foods, starch etc:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/230409-starch-content-of-common-foods/

and then there's also this website, with it's very long starch chart:

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000007000000000000000.html

i 've never eaten couscous or looked up it's nutritional content, so i'm sorry but i don't know anything about it.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the chart information Annie. I'd love to occasionally have rice, I will keep wild rice in mind. This came up because of some C lately, some improvement today after taking Lactulose. I my post a question about that in a new topic.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Steve--glad the lactulose is helping a bit--that's encouraging. fingers crossed it takes care of things for you.

i've never taken lactulose but one of my cats is on it. she has constipation problems, too (like mother, like daughter?) . we're trying to keep her from developing megacolon. she is on lactulose, a little bit of miralax and cisapride, which the FDA removed from the market due to cardiac issues but is still available for veterinary use.


----------

